# Motor convencional caterpillar



## Marco Romo (Mar 10, 2012)

Saludos a todos, es posible adaptar a un motor caterpillar convencional sensores con un mòdulo genèrico y un panel de visualizaciòn para tener lecturas precisas de:bajo nivel y presiòn de aceite asi como bajo nivel y temperatura del refrigerante, tambièn carga de la baterìa, si me pueden colaborar direccionàndome acerca de este tema, gracias.


----------

